# Auckland, New Zealand



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Hope you all enjoy my pictures from my holiday in Auckland 



Arriving at Auckland Airport
June 21, 2009​*






















































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I love pictures of Auckland! Reminds me very much of Canadian cities, and Kiwis are lovely friendly people. Hope you have more pics to share
and welcome to the forums! :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

I second that  welcome to the forums and I can't wait to see all your pics. Also, tell us about your time spent here in NZ.

I thought that most of the airport upgrade was done but looking at pic #3 it looks as if they are still busy ...

Great pics by the way


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Auckland's Airport wasn't busy at all just the walk from the airplane to the baggage claim area is really long airports usually have those things that you can walk on that that make you go faster Auckland had that only for the last little bit before the shops which is kindof weird and the baggage claim and customs were so fast definitely one of the best airports I've been to and yeah New Zealand is kindof like Canada and the first week we were here we spent in Auckland and the second week we spent in the Bay of Islands my dad didn't want to go to far south because of the snow hopefully I'll be able to come back one day and thanks for the interest in my pics guys


*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Auckland city its a very nice indeed; please post more photos if you have


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice pics, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice...Airport 

(one of the world' s best 10)


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm glad you posted here, though it would be nice to see pictures outside of the airport. Oh, and don't be afraid to use a bit of punctuation. ;O)


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Sorry guys I haven't posted any new pics in awhile since I'm still on holiday and I haven't been able to access internet until now 


*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Walking in Auckland
June 21, 2009​*






































































































































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Walking in Auckland
June 21, 2009​*






































































































































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Amazing city, for sure.
Thank you for the pictures!


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

No thank you to everyone for viewing my pictures 


*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Walking in Auckland
June 21, 2009
*







































































































































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Walking in Auckland
June 21, 2009​*






































































































































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

I think I have never seen a city before with so much beautiful modern architecture!
It reminds me a bit at the HafenCity Project in Hamburg. They must have adopted it from Auckland.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

Well done mate, your pics are fab and give a different perspective to my thread at *2DAY - AUCKLAND'S STREET SCENE* ... keep them coming :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Auckland seems such a modern and efficient city. I would visit it soon it it wasn't so far away. :|


----------



## Andrew_za (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey beautiful pictures!
Thanks for giving us a taste of your journey!
you sure did alot of walking 
Bits of Auckland remind me of Cape Town


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the comments I really appreciate it and Auckland seems like a mix of a few cities without the volcanic cones around them though so everyone should go to Auckland as soon as possible because you never know when one will erupt


*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Walking in Auckland
June 21, 2009​*






































































































































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Walking in Auckland
June 21, 2009​*






































































































































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Walking in Auckland
June 21, 2009​*





























































































































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

What time did you take these pics ? I have never in the 4 years that I have been here seen Auckland so quiet - it looks abandoned


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

It was a little after 8 in the morning on a Sunday that might be why


*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

jeromericks said:


> It was a little after 8 in the morning on a Sunday that might be why


Oh that explains it - most of the young people were still in the clubs (I would be one of those) :lol: or snoring away ... your pics are great and thank you for showing them to us :cheers:


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Which McDonalds is that? I thought it looked like the one in K-Road, but hasn't that been demolished?


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Its the one on Queen Street


*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*View from the apartment that we rented
June 21, 2009​*















































































































































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Great view from that apartment. Can I ask what apartments they were? Something I may keep in mind for another trip there.

Thanks for posting the great photos.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

^^

That looks like it was taken from the Precinct apartments in Lorne Street, which contains both privately owned apartments and rooms in the Central Precinct Apartments rental pool. Pretty high up I might add and with 360 degree views.

 

More info here


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Yeah it was in those apartments but its not a 360 view we only had half of the top so its more like a 180 degree view but I wasn't complaining


*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Driving in Auckland
June 21, 2009​*



































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Evening from the apartment
June 21, 2009​*

























































































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Night from the apartment
June 21, 2009​*

























































































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Sunrise from the apartment
June 22, 2009*


















*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Walking in Auckland
June 22, 2009​*






































































































































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Walking in Auckland
June 22, 2009​*



































































































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Britomart
June 22, 2009*



























*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Walking in Auckland
June 22, 2009*


























































































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Mission's Bay
June 22, 2009*




































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Driving around Auckland
June 22, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Driving around Auckland
June 22, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Driving around Auckland
June 22, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Evening from the apartment 
June 22, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Evening from the apartment
June 22, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Evening from the apartment
June 22, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Evening from the apartment
June 22, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Evening from the apartment
June 22, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jafa (Jun 28, 2004)

Wow, great photos! I can't believe I missed this thread. I especially love seeing the view from where you were staying.


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Yeah I'll be posting some more later today keep on checking back  and i liked it too 


*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Evening from the apartment
June 22, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Evening from the apartment
June 22, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Evening from the apartment
June 22, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Evening from the apartment
June 22, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Evening from the apartment
June 22, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Evening from apartment building
June 22, 2009*




































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Nighttime walking in Auckland
June 22, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Nighttime walking in Auckland
June 22, 2009*



























*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*SkyCity 
June 22, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*SkyTower
June 22, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*SkyTower
June 22, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photos once again :cheers:


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks 


*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*SkyTower
June 22, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*SkyTower
June 22, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*SkyTower
June 22, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*SkyTower
June 22, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*SkyTower
June 22, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Bottom of SkyTower
June 22, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Bottom of SkyTower
June 22, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Bottom of SkyTower and SkyCity
June 22, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Nighttime walking in Auckland
June 22, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Nighttime walking in Auckland
June 22, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Nighttime walking in Auckland
June 22, 2009*



























*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Morning from the apartment
June 23, 2009*



























*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Quick drive in Auckland
June 23, 2009*









*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Morning from the apartment
June 23, 2009*



























*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Driving to the west of Auckland
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Driving west of Auckland
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Driving west of Auckland
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Driving west of Auckland
June 23, 2009*









*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Little hike west of Auckland
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Interesting thread going here, a real nice travel diary and wonderful pics. New Zealand simply is beautiful. Nice one!


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks Bristol I took like pics everywhere when I was there 


*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Little hike west of Auckland
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Little hike west of Auckland
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*What we hiked to
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Time to go down to the waterfalls
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Journey to waterfalls 
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Waterfalls
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Hiking back to the car 
June 23, 2009*


















*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Driving back to Auckland
June 23, 2009*


















*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Car elevator in parking garage for the apartment
June 23, 2009*









*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Afternoon view from the apartment 
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Afternoon view from the apartment
June 23, 2009*


















*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Walking in Auckland
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Walking in Auckland
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Walking in Auckland
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Walking in Auckland
June 23, 2009*



























*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Trip to Waiheke Island
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## kardeee (Jul 25, 2009)

Great pictures from Auckland!


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Trip to Waiheke Island
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Trip to Waiheke Island
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks Kardeee there's more to come 


*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Trip to Waiheke Island
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Trip to Waiheke Island
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Trip to Waiheke Island
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Trip to Waiheke Island
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Photoshopped photo from earlier 
June 23, 2009*









*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Trip to Waiheke Island
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Trip to Waiheke Island
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Trip to Waiheke Island
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Trip to Waiheke Island
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Trip to Waiheke Island
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos from Auckland's port and those small islands above


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

That waterfront is fantastic! :cheers:


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks Christos  and I know I loved the waterfront PortoNuts 




*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Trip to Waiheke Island
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Trip to Waiheke Island
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Trip to Waiheke Island
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Trip to Waiheke Island
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Waiheke Island
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Waiheke Island
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Photoshopped photo from earlier
June 23, 2009*









*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Waiheke Island
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Beautiful natural settings .


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

I know its really amazing how all this stuff is by Auckland 



*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Waiheke Island
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Waiheke Island
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Waiheke Island
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Waiheke Island
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Waiheke Island
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Waiheke Island
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Waiheke Island
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Waiheke Island
June 23, 2009*









*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Walking in Auckland
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Walking in Auckland
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Westfield Shopping Center
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Westfield Shopping Center
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Westfield Shopping Center
June 23, 2009*









*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Walking in Auckland
June 23, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Walking in Auckland
June 23, 2009*


















*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Nighttime views of SkyTower from the apartment
June 23, 2009 *













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Nighttime views of SkyTower from the apartment
June 23, 2009*


















*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Stardome
June 23, 2009*




































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Driving to Waitomo Caves
June 24, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Driving to Waitomo Caves
June 24, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Driving to Waitomo Caves
June 24, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Driving to Waitomo Caves
June 24, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Driving to Waitomo Caves
June 24, 2009*




































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Waitomo Caves
June 24, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Waitomo Caves
June 24, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Waitomo Caves
June 24, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Waitomo Caves
June 24, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Waitomo Caves
June 24, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Waitomo Caves
June 24, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Waitomo Caves
June 24, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Waitomo Caves
June 24, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Waitomo Caves
June 24, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Driving back to Auckland
June 24, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Driving back to Auckland
June 24, 2009*




































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Auckland Museum
June 25, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Auckland Museum 
June 25, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Auckland Museum
June 25, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Auckland Museum
June 25, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Auckland Museum
June 25, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Auckland Museum
June 25, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

It is a shame that you can't take pics in the Waitomo lake cave  Anyways I am glad that you had a gr8 time


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Auckland Museum
June 25, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Auckland Museum
June 25, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Auckland Museum
June 25, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Auckland Museum
June 25, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Auckland Museum
June 25, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Auckland Museum
June 25, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Auckland Museum
June 25, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Auckland Museum
June 25, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Auckland Museum
June 25, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Auckland Museum
June 25, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Auckland Museum
June 25, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Auckland Museum
June 25, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Auckland Museum
June 25, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Auckland Museum
June 25, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Auckland Museum
June 25, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Auckland Museum
June 25, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Auckland Museum
June 25, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Auckland Museum
June 25, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Auckland Museum
June 25, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Auckland Museum
June 25, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Auckland Museum
June 25, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Auckland Museum
June 25, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Auckland Museum
June 25, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Auckland Museum
June 25, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## Dazzle (May 29, 2006)

Great Museum...Great pics  ...saved me a return visit  !


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Dazzle said:


> Great Museum...Great pics  ...saved me a return visit  !


Thanks Dazzle 


*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*SkyCity
June 25, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Nighttime walking in Auckland
June 25, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Nighttime walking in Auckland
June 25, 2009*


















*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Nighttime views from the apartment
June 25, 2009*













































*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Walking in Auckland
June 26, 2009*


















*
 My Other Threads ​**-New Zealand-*​
*-Colorado-*​


----------

